# SolenTTeers Cruise to HMC - Sunday 16th July



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I just wanted to be the first Rep to organise a cruise  
2 cruises will be organised, one on Saturday for those who will be travelling up and staying over on the Saturday night, which will organised separately and this one on the Sunday morning.
The arrangements for this year will be very similar to last year.
Times will be posted later

The first meeting point will be Rownhams Services (Eastbound). *Meet at 6.45am - leave by 7am.*
Tesco's car park Winnall, Winchester, at the A34 junction with the M3- opposite the petrol station. *Meet at 7.15am - leave by 7.20am*

We will then cruise to Chieveley Services at the junction of the A34 and M4. *Meet at 7.50am - leave by 8am.*
The penultimate meeting point will be Cherwell Valley Services at Junction 10 of the M40 where we hope to meet up with several other cruises before heading up to HMC. *Should be there by 8.40 am*

Come on then, who is joining in - let me know where you will be meeting up:

Rownhams
Jog (on my jack jones now  )
MighTy Tee +1
TTotal + tteacher
DW225

Tesco's Winchester
Billp+1

Chievely
Jay+1
tt-tony


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I want to be the first member to join a cruise 

Yeah mate, definitely count me in for that! Can't wait [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

If I go it will be Sunday only.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, you can tell there's nothing on the telly tonight, two lightning posts :lol: 
Glad you can both join the cruise although I am a bit gutted you going Jay, as you make the driving competition that much more tricky [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :lol:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

i'll go on sunday. last year we also had a meetup at Tesco's at Winchester
Any other takers?
BillP


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

BillP said:


> i'll go on sunday. last year we also had a meetup at Tesco's at Winchester
> Any other takers?
> BillP


Good point Bill and a good chance to fill up with 99 Oct :wink: 
Top page ammended


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont forget us too !

Rownhams please see you there.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Jog To late mate...I beat ya to it http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=60142

Sorry Jay someone beat you to that also


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Typical, never a cabbie around when you want one then.....

:roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Not long til THE event of the summer 

Anymore takers for the convoy up?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The LEEKers will be meeting up with you guys at Cherwell Valley Services. As last year. Well i think it was Cherwell Valley Services


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Chievely for me please + 1 ! Looking forward to it !  I'm not a SolenTTeer but I'll be really good ! Promise ( :twisted: )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

BuTTons said:


> Chievely for me please + 1 ! Looking forward to it !  I'm not a SolenTTeer but I'll be really good ! Promise ( :twisted: )


You can be a honourary member if you like. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Cheers Jog ! Couldn't miss out on a cruise  !!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Chievely it is then. See you there


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> The LEEKers will be meeting up with you guys at Cherwell Valley Services. As last year. Well i think it was Cherwell Valley Services


Yeah it is Cherwell, on the M40... the scene from last year:









Can't wait


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im desperately keen for this but wont know if I can make it until nearer the time. Ive mailed the TTOC to see if tickets will be available on the day or when the latest I can order is.

If this is a sunday cruise I take it people will be cruising back home that evening?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Yup. Gotta be back for work in the morning ...  Nice to have two more Surrey crew members if you can join SteveH and I, Joss.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

JayGemson said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > The LEEKers will be meeting up with you guys at Cherwell Valley Services. As last year. Well i think it was Cherwell Valley Services
> ...


My car is just out of shot. Was in the next row back on the left :x

I cant wait either


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> If this is a sunday cruise I take it people will be cruising back home that evening?


They will be, but it tends to be more sporadic, people leaving when they're ready rather than altogether at a fixed time.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

JayGemson said:



> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > The LEEKers will be meeting up with you guys at Cherwell Valley Services. As last year. Well i think it was Cherwell Valley Services
> ...


Yeh, Lisa cleaning Tims shoes again !!! LOL :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I remember my mum used to do that when i was a wee lad and i had scuffed them....Bless


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just a quick note - In jog's original post it says Cherwell Valley - Junction 11 on M40 - it's actually Junction 10 :wink:

South mids cruise will meet here too 

Can't wait - missed out on last year's as I went up to the AGM on the Saturday evening


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Due to an unfortunate change of plans (read as "it's my other half's grandmother's 70th birthday") I now have to be in Poole on the Saturday and therefore won't be going to the AGM etc.

On the bright side, instead of driving on my own from Wales I can now join the Southern cruise to HMC on Sunday!

Now I don't know the South very well :wink: so where can I meet everyone? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hiya Dave

Rownhams services on the M27 eastbound between junction 3 and 4 and about 45 minutes from Poole depending on the traffic.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... 07081&om=1

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&hl=en ... 06372&om=1

Watch this thread for a time ( JOG ? please respond to time question?  )

We met at 6.45 am last year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cheers m8.......would be handy to know the time as well though Jog! :wink:

Guess I'll be having two or 3 pints at the most at the missus grandmothers' birthday party then as I'll be needing to get up at 5ish!!! 

At least traffic should be light (non existent?) at that time on a Sunday morning!


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Have a great weekend folks.

The wife is whisking me away somewhere abroad that weekend for our wedding anniversay.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> Have a great weekend folks.
> 
> The wife is whisking me away somewhere abroad that weekend for our wedding anniversay.


Where did you get the book of excusses from? :wink:

Hope you and Kaye have a great weekend/anniversary [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

DW225 said:


> Cheers m8.......would be handy to know the time as well though Jog! :wink:
> 
> Guess I'll be having two or 3 pints at the most at the missus grandmothers' birthday party then as I'll be needing to get up at 5ish!!!
> 
> At least traffic should be light (non existent?) at that time on a Sunday morning!


Yeh should be a half hour sprint at that time of day 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Yeh should be a half hour sprint at that time of day 8)


Any *ahem* cameras or mobile van locations along that stretch m8? :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If you are using the A338 spur road going out of Bournemouth then this has 4 or 5, 50mph cameras, but once you are at the de-restricted zone you are "clear for take off" :twisted:

But dont blame me


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah I remember those cameras from the last time I was in Bournemouth!

I'll leave myself plenty of time so I don't need to hurry :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi guys, 
Meeting times have been added to the first page. :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I better leave Poole at 6a.m. then just to make sure I get to the first meeting point!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump - oops what happened there


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn just what I was gonna do ! :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Not long to go now!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bring a brolly , this may be the first wet TTOC Summer event :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Bring a brolly , this may be the first wet TTOC Summer event :?


Really :roll:

http://ukie.accuweather.com/adcbin/ukie ... ner=&day=7

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7da ... de=warwick

[smiley=sunny.gif] 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW thanks Richard !

Nice one. 8)


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

well we've had to cancel the trip away this weekend, but i still can't come along to gaydon as *i can't drive*.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hire a 3.2 DSG then :?

:wink:


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I'll be meeting you at Chievely.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

tt-tony said:


> I'll be meeting you at Chievely.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Coming up with SteveH - see you all at Chievely !


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm going to try and make it over to the meeting at Chieveley Services on Sunday morning - that's assuming I wake up in time! 

Simon.


----------



## R2D TT (Apr 12, 2006)

Have you got room for one more? - Can we meet up at Chieveley Services at 7.50am ?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

i know I been Quiet .. I may join in ,Have permission to cpme out to play... will buy my ticket on the day ..  .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

dibblet said:


> i know I been Quiet .. I may join in ,Have permission to cpme out to play... will buy my ticket on the day ..  .


Well done mate !


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I know it looks weird...I was actually taking the lid off my coffee to stir sugar in


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats what they all say :lol:


----------

